# Under the Cupholder!



## Rock_Lobster (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi guys. I'm a fresh-water Rock Lobster who really enjoys driving his 2008 Nissan Altima (2.5 SL!).

My conundrum is to do with the area under the cupholder.

I had removed said cupholder and was cleaning that space under it when I noticed some sticky thing down in there. It was kind of fuzzy and took a bit of effort to peel off. After awhile I thought--perhaps it was PART of the car? Dear me! Oh gosh. IS there something like that or did I correctly remove some piece of miscellaneous junk? 

Don't eat me,
Rock Lobster


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Well the only thing under the cupholder area is the Airbag control unit but it's actually under the the whole console. you must have taken off the felt tape used to anti rattle the upper half to the bottom.


----------

